# What's the best films school that offers MFA Film Programs?



## tlee8us (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey it's me again. Now I know posted too many question on the forum. But I finally narrowed down on a few schools. I like to know what your ratings of the school.


----------



## tlee8us (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey it's me again. Now I know posted too many question on the forum. But I finally narrowed down on a few schools. I like to know what your ratings of the school.


----------



## Hoeks (Feb 7, 2004)

I would say Florida State

but before that, UCLA, USC, NYU and Columbia University


----------



## kubrick77 (Feb 7, 2004)

what about AFI.  out of all the schools out there, i applied to AFI.  is that wrong?  and why was it forgotten?

-----------
Alejandro Lalinde
grey.street.films

"A film is - or should be - more like music than like fiction. It should be a progression of moods and feelings. The theme, what's behind the emotion, the meaning, all that comes later."
-Stanley Kubrick (1928-1999)


----------



## NotaMono (Feb 9, 2004)

I think tlee8us is trying to guage undergrad institutions by the quality of the grad programs (Probablly a smart thing to do).  I assume that's why AFI was left off the list as it is solely a graduate institution.  Otherwise I agree belongs at the top of the list for sure.  It's the only school I applied to last year.  

Nota "Rejected!" Mono


----------



## NotaMono (Feb 9, 2004)

P.S.  Of those on the above list I'd agree FSU would be the best coice followd by Chapman.  They're both quality liberal arts schools with excellent film programs.  The school Hoeks listed are all very good, but harder to get in to.

Good luck!

Nota "State schools are cheaped too" Mono


----------



## Hoeks (Feb 10, 2004)

AFi...is that actually a graudate school? University?

I know about the AFi and I look forward to apply there...but what is it exactly


----------



## RFranco (Feb 10, 2004)

i thought FSU focused more on television. anyway, i've seen that most schools that have a good grad program keep the stuff away from the undergrads.


----------



## BSPEED (Feb 13, 2004)

fsu is not more focused on tv, its definitely film


----------

